# 4.4BSD Lite Nostalgia



## mghis (Jan 11, 2012)

I have read that 4.4BSD from CSRG supported i386 architecture.  I am interested in old fashioned operating systems, and I'm clearly tempted to try it.  Of course, it's just for fun. Reading the documentation I discovered that i386 architecture was supported only in source form (as you can see in this link http://docs.freebsd.org/44doc/smm/01.setup/paper-2.html).

I already had a copy of the sources (form CSRG CD set).  Is there a way to get the kernel and the userland programs to compile with a modern toolchain without too many problems?

        --mghis


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 11, 2012)

If you read the history of BSD, you'll find out that BSD 4.4 was stripped out of code patented by AT&T. In order to get it working, one has to finish the missing parts.


----------



## YZMSQ (Jan 12, 2012)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> If you read the history of BSD, you'll find out that BSD 4.4 was stripped out of code patented by AT&T. In order to get it working, one has to finish the missing parts.


You mean it's incomplete?


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 12, 2012)

YZMSQ said:
			
		

> You mean it's incomplete?



Exactly.


----------



## asapilu (Jan 12, 2012)

And because of that problem, 386BSD existed


----------



## mghis (Jan 12, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what files has been removed from 4.4BSD Lite?  They were part of the userland programs or of the kernel?


----------

